# Durchschnittsverbrauch in Liter/h



## mikohami (28 April 2008)

Hallo liebe Spezialisten,
Es dreht sich um folgendes: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geigneten Programmierstrategie für Step 7. Ich möchte eine Dieselverbrauchsmessung
mit zwei Durchflussmessern für den Vor und Rücklauf realisieren. Quasi eine Differenzmessung. Wie müsste ich da genau vorangehen wenn ich den Durchnittsverbrauch pro Stunde per SPS ermitteln will. Die Differenz zu bilden dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das mit dem Mittelwert???
Die Durchflussmesser liefern ganz einfache Impulse...
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## MW (28 April 2008)

mikohami schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Dieselverbrauchsmessung
> mit zwei Durchflussmessern für den Vor und Rücklauf realisieren. Quasi eine Differenzmessung. Wie müsste ich da genau vorangehen wenn ich den Durchnittsverbrauch pro Stunde per SPS ermitteln will. Die Differenz zu bilden dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das mit dem Mittelwert???
> Die Durchflussmesser liefern ganz einfache Impulse...
> Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


 
Jetzt mal schnell nachgedacht: 

Impulse Vorlauf und rücklauf zählen, nach einer Stunde: Impulse vorlauf - Impulse Rücklauf = Verbrauch in Impulse. Jetzt noch die Impulswertigkeit hinzuziehen und dann hast du den Verbrauch pro stunde.


(Korregiert mich wenn ich nen Denkfehler habe)


----------



## marlob (28 April 2008)

mikohami schrieb:


> ... Die Differenz zu bilden dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das mit dem Mittelwert???
> Die Durchflussmesser liefern ganz einfache Impulse...
> Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


Siemens liefert selbst ein Beispiel für eine Mittelwertberechnung
Programmbeispiel: Berechnen eines Mittelwertes


----------



## edison (28 April 2008)

Wird sowas nicht über die Einspritzzeiten gemessen?
Eine S7 ist da zwar zu langsam für aber serienmäßige Bordcomputer verfahren so


----------



## dante (9 Mai 2008)

ach quatsch zu langsam is das net einfach ne zähler eingangsbaugruppe nutzen die schnell zählen kann (is teuer ja aber geht) 
dann programmieren kannste das auch einfach mit zählern bzw rechnen ... kommt drauf an über welchen zeitraum du die messung machst ... willste von der letzten minute oder über den ganzen zeitraum


----------



## gravieren (9 Mai 2008)

@dante


> ach quatsch zu langsam is das net einfach ne zähler eingangsbaugruppe nutzen die schnell zählen kann (is teuer ja aber geht)


Eine 312C ist teuer  ?  (Zähler onboard)


----------



## dante (9 Mai 2008)

hmm kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man zählt ab ner gewissen schnelligkeit kommen die normalen karten oder onboard nicht mehr mit dann brauchste was spezielles (was siemens sich auch gut bezahlen lässt)
für standartanwendungen die "langsam" sind reicht ne 313 C aus! und er dann noch schneller als die zählerkarten will muss auf nen anderes sys umsteigen


----------



## kiestumpe (13 Mai 2008)

Wie hoch ist denn die Impulsrate?
Stell mir das im Vor-Rücklauf der Einspritzupumpe wesentlich geringer vor, als der Takt der Motors.


----------



## Mr.Spok (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo mikohami,


was willst Du genau angezeigt bekommen haben, denn Durchschittsverbrauch der letzten Stunde oder den Verbrauch bei momentaner Leistungsabnahme hochgerechnet auf Liter pro Stunde?

mfG Jan


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2008)

Ist es ein PKW / LKW  ?

Falls ja, alle Daten din über ein OBD-2  erfassbar.

Verbrauch --> Anzahl der Einsprizungen.  http://www.obd-2.de/


Nur mal ran an den CAN-BUS  ;-)


----------



## nade (13 Mai 2008)

Oder evtl ein "dickes" Aggregat zur Netzunterstützung?
Wenn ja würd ich eh auf Heizöl umsteigen, oder gar Biodiesel/Rapsdiesel...
Wobei in Punkto Frequenz also Impulse auch die Frage ist wie genau die Messturbinen arbeiten... 
Fragen über Fragen... und wieder fehlende Informationen. :s


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2008)

*Ganz anderer Ansatz...*

... wenn dieser völlig unbrauchbar ist, einfach drüber hinwegsehen...

Wie genau hast du den Füllstand vom Tank ?
Vieleicht kann man damit etwas machen.


----------

